# arena temperature



## DuMa

does anyone know the temperature they keep the arenas in? i would imagine it'd have to be an NBA standard.


----------



## dominikan_balla1

DuMa said:


> does anyone know the temperature they keep the arenas in? i would imagine it'd have to be an NBA standard.


some people think of the wierdest stuff.. im guessing 78?


----------



## IbizaXL

im guessing btw 65-70 degrees


----------



## sherwin

The Miami Heat thought it would be cute to turn the heater up to 90 degrees one game, to go with the whole "Heat" theme... needless to say it didn't work out.


----------



## IbizaXL

sherwin said:


> The Miami Heat thought it would be cute to turn the heater up to 90 degrees one game, to go with the whole "Heat" theme... needless to say it didn't work out.


are you serious, or are you just jerking my chain? lol


----------



## pmac34

Gio305 said:


> are you serious, or are you just jerking my chain? lol


it happens whether they like it or not.. thats why they dont sell every game out.. too hot


----------



## futuristxen

The Pacers supposedly like to keep the arena unnaturally cold. Or so said Lebron James.


----------



## pmac34

futuristxen said:


> The Pacers supposedly like to keep the arena unnaturally cold. Or so said Lebron James.


maybe he forgot his tights at ballet practice?






j/k


----------



## IbizaXL

pmac34 said:


> it happens whether they like it or not.. thats why they dont sell every game out.. too hot


i actually prefer it that way. im not a cold temperature type of guy.


----------



## pmac34

Gio305 said:


> i actually prefer it that way. im not a cold temperature type of guy.


cold----------HOT------------------I forget what Miami's arena is but it would be *HERE*


----------



## Rednecksbasketball

I dont think there is a rule for the tempature, but I do know it varies from place to place. like In Salt Lake the arena is usually around 65 degrees. but in places like Denver its like 60. and the game I was at in Houston it was like 100. it was seriously sickning hot.


----------



## handclap problematic

I largely depends on the area of the country. Obviously the temp. is going to be a lot different between Los Angeles and Minnisota. Temperature happens.
I have also heard that the air temperature can be misleading, as the actual floor can be downright cold in certain arenas. Some floors are also used for NHL games....and if a hockey game takes place right before an NBA game it can leave the floor very cold. This sometimes causes problems with player's knees, if they already have knee problems, or tightness in their muscles.

Prunetang


----------



## D.J.

There is no rule. I've been to Continental Airlines Arena many times and it is about room temperature, maybe a little warmer.


----------



## Tragedy

Prunetang said:


> I largely depends on the area of the country. Obviously the temp. is going to be a lot different between Los Angeles and Minnisota. Temperature happens.
> I have also heard that the air temperature can be misleading, as the actual floor can be downright cold in certain arenas. Some floors are also used for NHL games....and if a hockey game takes place right before an NBA game it can leave the floor very cold. This sometimes causes problems with player's knees, if they already have knee problems, or tightness in their muscles.
> 
> Prunetang


 This is true. In New York, the court is assembled on top of the ice. People who sit behind the baskets are literally sitting on the ice as well.


----------

